# Meat for fatty



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2019)

Got hamburger that is about 90/10. Want to grind up a pork but to mix with to make some fatties.  Do you think 60/40 pork would be about right to hold together enough  or back down on the pork a bit more even ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2019)

Plain meat can be a challenge. There is nothing binding it. If you add at least salt and mix well, it will get sticky and will look more like a homogeneous paste than loose grind, this will hold together. Most fatties are made with sausage for this same reason. The salt and seasoning binds the ground meat letting it hold the fillings with out crumbling...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Agree with JJ 

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 15, 2019)

If you wrap it in bacon I don't think it is to lean, people use ground turkey after all.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks guys, I do have some breakfast seasoning that I have thought about using and making breakfast fatties. Scrambled eggs,hash browns cheese, etc.


----------

